# Charter Capt Destin?



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

I am looking for a captain to run my boat for me out of Destin June 6th or 7th. Capt Deylnn is booked. The boat is a 31' Cape Horn. Looking for a fun day out with a few of my Inlaws. They don't fish much and I've gotten my but kicked in Destin bottom fishing. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm a captain but I'm a terrible fisherman haha I do have a buddy who might be interested that I can contact. He owns a few charter boats in Pensacola if you are interested?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Get with Downtime2 on this forum...


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies looking at several options. I will let everyone know who we go with and will post a report after the trip.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the responses I have booked with Roger Fulford. I will let you know how things turn out.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope you have a grand trip. Sorry I am spoken for those days. I am blessed to have the calendar filling up pretty quick. Good luck and I can not wait to see the report.


----------

